# st george island



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

my wife will be down there 2nd week od sept and wants to catch fish. she will be staying with her mom and dad somewhere on st george island in their camper and she wants to sit on the beach with her dad and hook into something BIG. whats biting around there and whats good baits to use. she isnt into chucking lures much but she will if thats what she has to do to get bit. i want her to hook into a fish of a lifetime so she has some kind of bragging rights..lol


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

If they are staying in a camper, they must be staying at the State Park. That is a really nice park, one of my favorites. The best fishing on the island (from the shore) is at Bob Sikes Cut, but that is limited to owners/renters that stay on the Plantation, (a private development at the west end of the island). Just about as good is the "East End." The road to the East End was repaired last year (2010) and reportedly, any vehicle can get there. But storms can cover the road with sand so better ask the ranger. It is an expensive tow if you get stuck. You have to pay an access fee to the ranger and the when you do, you'll get the lock code to access the East End road. 

The Park has two beachside parking areas with showers, bathrooms, and soda vending machines. You can fish the surf on the Gulf side mostly for whiting, ladyfish, catfish, bluefish occassional drum, shark and flounder. Better fishing is in the Bay. Trout, blues, red/black drum, flounder are common. Access to the Bay is poor at the Park, don't walk across the sea oats, they are protected. Good access to the Bay is available on the old highway now converted to a fishing pier. Trout, flounder, and drum, are pretty common. Years ago my wife caught a giant red drum from the pier but it scraped off on the banacles (it was way oversized anyway).

Best tackle shop is Fishermen's Choice across the Bay in Eastpoint, they have a webpage. While you are there ask to see King Retsyo There is a big seafood shop nearby (directly toward the Bay), ask Fishermen's Choice where it is. Otherwise, Doug's Seafood has good shrimp and other items sold from a trailer "downtown" SGI. Piggly Wiggley and Publix are available in Appalacacola.

Most people use live bait so a cast net and bait tank are useful. A bait rod and bait rig for pinfish is needed to catch a "bragging rights" fish. You better watch out she'll be laughing off your ten pound bass if she lands a 40 pound redfish. Good luck!


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

well my wife has been tearing it up down there. she has caught Reds, Pompano, Whiting, Ladyfish, a Bonnethead, and a bunch of smaller fish they dont know what they are. she has also hooked into a few fish that pulled hard and snapped the line.(10lb test i think) but she swears they were HUGE!!
she is having the best time down there and i thank everyone who commented for her success.


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like she is having (had) a good time. Once you hear the stories and see the photos, you'll probably sign on for the next trip. I am headed down in a few weeks and hope that pompano will still be around. 

Those line snappers are heartbreakers. Years ago I rented a house on the bay with a dock and everyday I'd hook something big that would steadily drain the line off the reel. When it would get to the last few wraps the line would be so tight that it would sing. I was using a pretty good sized rig. The guy at the bait shop sold me a lot of line that year. I never did see the fish but suspect it was a bull red.

I'm looking forward to some grilled trout. Mmmmm.


----------

